# New 400 Series Husky's for '19/'20 Season



## tdipaul

New track design

https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/snow-blowers/st-424t/961930132/

https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/snow-blowers/st-430/961930131/

.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Interesting, they are fuel injected (EFI) as well.


----------



## Jackmels

No Thank You


----------



## SAVAGE420

Awesomeness! 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanky

Sure would be nice to try one out.


----------



## tabora

The MSRP for the ST 424T is $2,799.99
The MSRP for the ST 427T is $2,899.99
The MSRP for the ST 430T is $2,999.99

Looks like they should be competitive with the Honda HSS tracked machines.


----------



## Mountain Man

tabora said:


> The MSRP for the ST 424T is $2,799.99
> The MSRP for the ST 427T is $2,899.99
> The MSRP for the ST 430T is $2,999.99
> 
> Looks like they should be competitive with the Honda HSS tracked machines.


That's some high end pricing :surprise:


----------



## kenmand

Paul at moving snow got a hold of one to review -


----------



## Zavie

Not all the 400's have EFI.
The non-track 400 models have electronic governor's.
The track models all have EFI


----------



## cranman

If you are going to spend that kind of money....look elseware.....think Honda, Ariens or Toro....just my 2 cents. I fix these things and the Huskys don't do it for me....


----------



## RIT333

cranman said:


> If you are going to spend that kind of money....look elseware.....think Honda, Ariens or Toro....just my 2 cents. I fix these things and the Huskys don't do it for me....



Supplying real world data like this is priceless. This is one of the reason why I follow this forum. 



Thanks cranman !


----------



## SnowH8ter

Very kewl! And very pricey! Compete with Honda? Most definitely on pricing. Introduction of these new track drive machines was foretold early last year when the predecessor track drives were discontinued due myriad technical issues and customer complaints. Maybe Husky will buy back Claude's ST327T and give him a deal on a new model. :hope:

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/husqvarna-snowblowers/147829-dissapointed-my-new-st327t.html

How about it, Husqvarna?


----------

